# Planted tank 130L



## luismoniz (15 May 2008)

Hi,
Its my first post in this forum, this is my tank I hope you like it!










Regards,

LuÃ­s Moniz


----------



## TDI-line (15 May 2008)

Looks spot on.

So what plants etc do you have, and what equipment are you running?


----------



## Tom (15 May 2008)

Very nice, welcome to the forum. This scape has got to be one of my favourites    Great photography too   

Is that all ADA?

Tom


----------



## ceg4048 (15 May 2008)

Hi, 
     Welcome to the forum. Gorgeous tank. Thanks for sharing.   

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 May 2008)

Awesome! i'm well impressed with that. Kudos on the first impressions, first post is a post like that   

Give us some info on the set up if you don't mind.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2008)

Thats is one impressive display, ADA at its best 
Yes more info on setup and closer photos.

Btw are you portuguese? Just going by the name, if you need help with translation let me know.

Congrats 


EDIT: Found his setup on the portuguese forum I frequent  Luis espero que nÃ£o te importes 



> Setup:
> 
> Aquarium: 65x45x45cm, 130L
> Substract: "ADA" Powersand Special S, Aqua Soil Amazonia, Bacter 100, Clear super, Tourmaline BC, Penac W e P
> ...


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

Lovely tank   I like some of the other scapes that this tank has had on the other forum thread


----------



## Martin (15 May 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. A wonderful tank, I think that it is one of the best I've seen on here, as near to a perfect layout as you can get, composition and balance is spot on, superb.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 May 2008)

> hope you like it!



Yeah  i do!


----------



## Arana (15 May 2008)

lovely setup  Bolbitas heaven


----------



## George Farmer (15 May 2008)

Welcome, Luis! 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/forum/v ... php?t=1039


----------



## luismoniz (16 May 2008)

WOW thats a lot of comments, thank you guys for all the comments, about setup LondonDragon already give it (thank you friend, claro que nÃ£o me importo!)
I am so glad to know you guys like my job, thanks again to all of you.
George Thanks!


> Btw are you portuguese?


Yes I am, but from the Azores Islands.

If you have any question please fell free to ask, I will try answer with my bad english   
Regards,

LuÃ­s Moniz


----------



## Martin (16 May 2008)

After another look at your tank Luis, I agree with Tom, I think that this is my favourite aquascape on here.I can't fault it.


----------



## Joe Faria (17 May 2008)

Hi Luis,

I've been following your tank for a while (btw I'm portuguese as well), and your tank looks great...

Glad you found us and thanks for sharing your pics with us...

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## George Farmer (17 May 2008)

I love this.  Pure Nature Aquarium style through and through.  Should do well in the ADA contest if you enter...


----------



## John Starkey (17 May 2008)

Hi Luis,very very nice clean cut setup i like it very much well done and welcome to UKAPS,regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2008)

Luis really love the scape, how about some close shots of the tank, so we can see it in more detail.

That is really an amazing tank, is it easy to get aquarium stuff over there in the Azores?

Keep up the good work, congrats


----------



## luismoniz (17 May 2008)

Thanks again for all the kind words, 
George I never like contests, maybe you don't understand, I respect the other people who like it, but competitions is not for me.
Other reason maybe I never will enter in ADA contest is because I think this contest is made for professionals, and like I said you before I am not one of them so interviews and contests make me nervous because I know I'm not good enough and this hobby for me is for relax from the stressing day.
One day when I feel I am good I will enter in all of this, in that day I will know I have quality to be there.
I hope you understand my point of view.

Thanks again for all the comments here I am truly happy you like my job, for me this is win in this hobby, when people like  the work we do!

Regards,

LuÃ­s Moniz


----------



## George Farmer (17 May 2008)

luismoniz said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all the kind words,
> George I never like contests, maybe you don't understand, I respect the other people who like it, but competitions is not for me.
> Other reason maybe I never will enter in ADA contest is because I think this contest is made for professionals, and like I said you before I am not one of them so interviews and contests make me nervous because I know I'm not good enough and this hobby for me is for relax from the stressing day.
> One day when I feel I am good I will enter in all of this, in that day I will know I have quality to be there.
> ...



Spoken like a true gentleman, "cavalheiro"...  

Thanks, Luis.


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2008)

This is stunning! Any chance of a larger resolution picture?


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

B.e.a.u.tiful

Sam


----------



## Ejack (27 Jun 2008)

Stunning.

Very nice work, I bet its really relaxing to look at.

What fish and how many do you have in there?


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

This is really impressive tank


----------



## taistrietman (7 Jul 2014)

Really nice layout...I think it's inspired my next project! Tbm posse falar Portuguese, entao se precisa ajuda pra traduzir uma coisa so me avisa  Seu aquaria ta massa!


----------

